
Douglas Adams' Starship Titanic, with extra bonus goodies - anigbrowl
http://www.metafilter.com/98848/The-Post-That-Cannot-Possibly-Go-Wrong
======
turbodog
Don't miss the response in thread from ST developer Yoz Grahame.

[http://www.metafilter.com/98848/The-Post-That-Cannot-
Possibl...](http://www.metafilter.com/98848/The-Post-That-Cannot-Possibly-Go-
Wrong#3435156)

------
qjz
I have the Windows 95 DVD version with all the extras, including the 176-page
Official Strategy Guide (from the back cover: "UNCENSORED PHOTOS of DOUGLAS
ADAMS in the VERY ACT OF WRITING!", "DESCRIPTIONS of natural language parsing
engines and object-oriented programming by people who ACTUALLY KNOW WHAT
THEY'RE TALKING ABOUT!"). Even with the guide ("SOLUTIONS so complete we
despise you for needing to use them!"), I found the game a bit slow-going, and
eventually gave up on it. I bought it for my kids, but I'm not sure if they
ever finished it, either.

------
xyzzyb
My brothers and I, big adventure and Adams fans, hotly anticipated this game
at the time. Unfortunately it was no where near the epic levels of awesome set
by the Infocom game. So much meh and so buggy that we didn't even finish it.

------
jacquesm
Be sure to read the comments on that thread. Awesome post and really nice to
see this, after all that N stands for Noel.

Merry Christmas everybody and thank you Anigbrowl!

------
Groxx
Awesome. I've been looking for a way to run this, and tried to get info from
any current copyright holders (no replies at all), and haven't been successful
at all.

Now I just need to wrangle whoever holds it now, and beg them to let me /
someone re-write it for modern systems.

------
DanI-S
I remember playing this when it came out. It was intriguing, but incredibly
difficult! I was always curious about what happened in the end, since some bug
prevented me from finishing it. I may just have to watch the video.

------
sp332
I have a Windows version. I don't know if it runs under Win7 but I think
emulating Win95 is easier for most people than emulating an old Mac platform.
If anyone is interested, let me know.

